# Canadians



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Canadian Tire has a hedgehog Christmas ornament. I got two of them. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3 ... ?locale=en


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! Gonna run to canadian tire tomorrow & grab one


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

CUTE! Totally getting one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

heehee, I can see Canadian Tire is soon going to be sold out of hedgehogs. The store I was in only had 2 of them.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope I can find these... I know my tree would love a hedgie!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Adorable! Definitely going to get one of them!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They had ornaments just like that at Target last year! I have quite a few, because evryone in my family got me one for a present!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Nancy!! I went to Canadian Tire today and got the only one they had!! woohooo


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

I may have to make a run there this evening.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! I went out and grabbed two today... and an owl... and a squirrel... and some large acorn ornaments :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

oh thanks for telling us, I might go an get one (or more). Thank god I have 2 Canadian Tire withing 5-7 minutes drive.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, now I am thinking about making a detour on the way home from work to check these out. I really like the squirrel.

Oh and for other Canadian stores with hedgie goodies, they have similar more realistic versions of these at Fabric Lands!!! I put one in my wreathe. I'll try to take a pic to post later. They also had really big ones that were probably about 5X actual life size!! HAHAH!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are the Fabricland hedgehogs like the ones in the picture? If so, they had them a couple of years ago in the winter. If they are different, guess I'm off to Fabricland. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

They had some of those, but others too!! With finer more realistic quills!! 

They actually had a wack of them, which the ladies were all excited about as I have been in and out way too many times in last two months buying fabric for Daisy. They also currently have Fabric Land Exclusive hedgehog print flannel fabric right now! And it comes in 4 pastel shades!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

zorropirate you are so bad for posting that Fabricland has hedgehog fabric. 30metres of fabric and 3 ornaments later, I left the store. I spent way too much money. :lol: What's the 4th shade? I got blue, green and pink.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

eeee! Hedgehog fabric!!!! Must go to Fabricland ASAP


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's the pink, blue and green fabric. It's $4.50 metre


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, it's so cute! ...Think my mom would find hedgehog fabric a good reason for a 2-hour road trip to Canada? >.> :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank god Canadian Tire is just across Frabricville. I know what I'm doing tomorow.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH Sorry, maybe there were only 3 shades, I thought 4 for some reason. 

I bought Daisy 4 meters of the pink shade. It's got a different feel to it than the other flannels, but still really nice. 

I didn't make it to Canadian Tire last night, stopped at Winners and found a crazy backpack that's hedgehog print. Promise pics when I get home tonight. Is it strange to buy a hedgehog her own backpack? I believe I'll use it to store all of her emergency supplies in.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Dang it, Nancy! I just spent like $15 buying out my store lol.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

No hedgehog ornamants (I did saw the fabrics thaugh) at Fabricland.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I also spotted these same li'l guys at Hallmark except they're just a little bigger than the ones at Canadian Tire.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I picked up 2 m of the green and 2 of the blue. Time to get on the sewing machine when i go home for Christmas. Make some new liners and stuff for the Pliny palace.
Would love to see pics of the hedgehog backpack.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long. hahah. Here is a close up of the print on the backpack, seriously how could i resist? It's made by a company called Yak Pak.










Oh and Canadian Tire has digital scales on this week for 12$ if anyone needs a new one!!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're comfortable with purchasing off eBay, you can get digital scales that handle up to 1kg for about $6-7 (including shipping!). It's great because they're backlit too so if you weigh your hedgie in a dim/dark room you can easily see what the reading is.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Are the Fabricland hedgehogs like the ones in the picture? If so, they had them a couple of years ago in the winter. If they are different, guess I'm off to Fabricland. :lol:


I got one of those! The Grands Ballets Canadien did a "Nutcracker Market" and there was a kiosk who sells Christmas decoration. When I saw one I was like "oohhhhh a hedgehog ornament" and I had to have it it was only 12$ and he's like twice a normal hedgie size.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh I want a hedgie backpack for emergency/travel supplies too!!! I wonder if they still have them


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I have checked out a bunch of the Winner's stores in Calgary, and no luck with the backpack


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the only thing that stinks about Winners stores, they all have different stock, it's because of it all being closeouts and seconds. 

I've also tried googling yakpak hedgehog too, found only a few links with some outdated pictures, no one has them in stock to order online either it seems.  Perhaps if you email the company they'll know where to find one.


----------

